# looking for players online game dnd



## Noctos

i'm bored and have been considering running a new game for several months for my friends have become rather busy. maxium number of players is 20 more than that and it just get crazy. minimum is 2 but the game tends to be slow


i  have time and the energy to run a game. i have the resources as well i have nearly three dozen rollers or randimizers to make the game smooth and exspansive. i enjoy laid back games where your ability to argue a valid point or present enough facts to back your desire is the only real limit in my world.

i have been known keep parties battered and broken an entire world. forced to scrap by with little to nothing.
or i do the oposite
 i enpower the players with enough  wealth and powers to alter the known world for ever.. and to force me the creator to invent and expand my own imagine to stop and challange the players with each session.

i love imagintive players who want to create and alter there own spells and items. i rarly denie the powers or expansion of said things as long as it's with in the players ability todo so. make something to annoying to me and i'll create a wonderfully painful and devisating way to remove it from you later.

get bnack with me if any would dare to take a spin my newest world


----------



## Noctos

guess i should have said i was planning on using forumsa and skpye to handle game play..


----------



## NomadV

This looks very interesting and I'm looking forward to playing, but only if it's 4E.  What edition were you planning on using?


----------



## Noctos

i wonder _Nomadv_ what is the reason you insist on 4th edition?
i'll be honest with you; edition has never ment anything to me. For the first time i looked in a Dungeon & Dragons book i remember reading at the first page it stated the most important line in the entire book.
*This book only holds suggestions in the way to play DnD; all rules and states may be changed at any time by the DM. *

But i was asked about will it be forth edition? *No*
what edition will it be? _None_
It will have the aspects that i perfer from all editions.
If there is some set of rules or guide lines you find only in forth edition that you perfer inform me of it and we'll discuss how to use it. But honmestly until i logged in to this site 2 days ago a didn't even realize 4th was out.


----------



## NomadV

I only specified 4th because it's the version I'm most familiar with (my only experience with 3.5 is Neverwinter Nights 2).  Mechanics-wise, I prefer the general class structure of 4E to 3.5, as well as the way rogues (my preferred class) work in 4E, as opposed to the less combat-focused rogue in 3.5.

That being said, an edition-less game sounds great, too.  When I first posted here, I expected the game to be either 3.5 or 4E, but less restriction and more options are always good.  There are some things exclusive to 3.5 that I like a lot, and for PbP, it seems like it would be more fun with less focus on mechanics anyway.

By the way, the point that the book only holds suggestions is a great one.  My favorite D&D-related quote is the one from the original red box: "This is a game that is fun.  It helps you imagine".

So, I'd be elated to play a more imaginative, cross-edition game, and I'm happy to argue and change limits.  When I create my character, will I need a character sheet from 4E and/or 3.5, or should I just have a less mechanical character ready to roleplay?


----------



## Noctos

Well i glad to hear of your openness. i will look over the rules and settings laided out for the rogue class and see how i feel about. as for character sheet i liked the 3.5 edition one but i have not yet looked over the forth which i will locate and review now. Most likely it will be the edition with the most detailed lay out.


----------



## NomadV

Ok, here's my current character sheet, if that helps:
https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc...2t3YzEzVHlqXzFMLWgxNFE&hl=en&authkey=CNKGivMP


----------



## Noctos

*Current game settings*

One real rule; never argue with the DM 
Playable races allowed? Nearly all _(no halfdragon/orcs, exe..)_
Playable classes? name it
Starting lvl? 1-4
Multi-class? yes
Game playing times?  Depending on number of players multiply day's and times.
i have nothing to do so any time frame that works for others. Perfer central time past 10 pm or 10 am as a start time. sessions will often last 3+ hours.



PC dice creation methods i most often use
(4) 6 sided drop the lowest
(3) 6 sided roll 7 sets  drop the weakest one
(3) 6 sided re-roll all ones
i have not yet decided which method to use for this game so i figure since i don't care it's not me that has to play the character. i'll let the players take a vote on what they would enjoy most.


Tips for my world 
Roll up two people to play. I might accidentally kill the first one.
Dont forget i allow bullsh!$ roll
Some times the solution is really simple dont over think it.
the more detailed you describe your actions or plans the less i can screw with you.


----------



## NomadV

Looks good.  No chance of a point buy, though?


----------



## Noctos

i have currently 4 local ex players of mine going to join in the game. the more we have the funner it is. let me know.


----------



## Thieto

Hello there. Found your thread, took a peak, and am interested. I am relatively new to D&D and so far have only seen the 3.5 editions, so only know those rules so far. My character is a unique species, if you'd allow: <a href="Pictures by Thieto - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i361.photobucket.com/albums/oo56/Thieto/La13point5sergal.jpg" border="0" alt="D&amp;D Page"></a> (D&D page)

<a href="Pictures by Thieto - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i361.photobucket.com/albums/oo56/Thieto/DDZanportrait.jpg" border="0" alt="D&amp;D portrait"></a> , <a href="http://s361.photobucket.com/albums/oo56/Thieto/?action=view&current=thie.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i361.photobucket.com/albums/oo56/Thieto/thie.jpg" border="0" alt="Commission of Zaniel"></a> (References)

And I have another friend who would like to participate online as well. We both have Skype as well.

Almost forgot to post my sheet: http://www.myth-weavers.com/sheetview.php?sheetid=279047


----------



## Noctos

> Hello there. Found your thread, took a peak, and am interested. I am relatively new to D&D and so far have only seen the 3.5 editions, so only know those rules so far. My character is a unique species, if you'd allow:




i like the idea and i'm not opposed to it the fun will come in with all thing wonderful plot devices your characters race would include. i have one question i didn't see it in the races discribtion but does this beast have the ability to polymorph. if not it's ok well work with it.

your friend is also welcome as i say i can handle up to 20 players after that i'll need a co dm.

check back here over the next few days as i'll be up loading a world history and a few other facts and guide lines for the game


----------



## Thieto

No it doesn't polymorph, but it can run on all fours, as it's been shown.  They are a very interesting species of what little I know of them.  I've found some wiki stuff on them but it doesn't feel complete so I am curious about what isn't told about them yet.


----------



## Noctos

i know no one has heard from me and the game is still on. the world history will be placed in the next 36 hours or so along with a few rule alterations that i run with.

but to give you a quick sample of what to expect. here are 4 examples 

*1* No mage spell stops gaining power or improvements as you increase lvl (_magic missile use to stop getting stronger at level ten but i have never be able to under stand why a lvl 15 mage still cast magic missile as a lvl 10 wizard.)_
*2* Mages will be-able to cast spells directly out of there spell books a long with what is memorized . 
three guild lines
1: you can read *half* as many spells out of your book each day as you could memorize
2: The casting time is doubled
3: Reading spell directly from the spell book may cause physical damage to spell book 

*3* No race or class honestly has lvl restrictions. (dnd did it as a way to balance the game but i don't understand why if at 200 years old a elf reaches lvl 15 or what ever he will never no matter how hard he tries grow more powerful.)

*4*  I do not base henchmen or servants entirely on charisma. The amount of amazing feats and wondrous conquests you have performed will increase the amount people willing to fallow you _(If you got to lvl 10 or better doing nothing but killing goblin and kobold dens don't expect as many people to seek you out; as if you slay-ed the ancient beholder that had roamed the plains for the last 100 years known for destroying all that it encountered)_


----------



## Noctos

*some world history*

You are currently in a kingdom Aglarond a map and typical discription can be found at 

Aglarond

http://http://www.obsidianportal.com/campaign/dream-seekers/wikis/aglarond

both of these sites have maps and brief out lines of areas.

Now having said this it's only been one thousand since any history of that has actually taken place. With a very unusual 50-70 year gap in any know world history shortly before all current history occurred. since the gap in history the world has continued to what is believed as usual. A few high wizards.  how there suspensions that something horrible had happened. in the 50-70 years cause the complete black out of history. In the years and centuries before the history seems to have been broken and has huge chucks missing. But they know where a number of old cities were that now are ruin. they also know that 1000 years ago creatures were less dominant. mage was more wide spread the mystical gear and equipment was spoke of in nearly every story or bard song. The tales of powerful battles altering the country sides around the world seem to be very common in the past four hundred years or so. nearly always for the worst.

        you are currently located in a port town of Furthinghome A massive amount of fliers were posted in towns all round the country to journey to Futheringhome city. By second week after winters end for the adventure of a life time. Full funding will be provided for any single or group adventurers willing to undergo this task. You will be contacted At the height of the moon on the third day of the week in the *Rusty Daggers Inn*.


----------



## Noctos

please those of you wish to experiance this game contact me in a messsage so skype names can be exchanged and charcters can be rollled and this can get under way.

currently the party had in it

fighter/theif  (new to the game player)
fighter/ mage   (also new to the game player)
swordmage
militian wizerd


----------

